# Cold blue touchup of S&W MDL 37



## BULLSTONE (Feb 10, 2009)

I just acquired a Airweight no dash mdl 37 sq butt made around 1959 or 1960. It has several places missing blue due to holster ware .I would like to touch it up using superblue or oxpho bluecream. Any experiance with these products on a s&w will be appreciated .


----------



## cmshoot (Feb 10, 2009)

You can touch up the barrel, cylinderm crane/yoke, and the small parts with Oxpho Blue, but the frame is aluminum and won't take it.

Degrease the area in question thoroughly (I use denatured alcohol on a clean cotton swab) and then warm it with a hair dryer.  It'll take the blue a lot better when the part is warm and the pores in the metal are open.

I use Brownell's Oxpho Blue myself.  Keep in mind, you'll more than likely be able to see where you've touched it up, it ain't gonna match.  The only way to get a perfect match is to have the entire weapon refinished.  If that is your intention, I have my Airweight S&W's coated with KG Gun Kote.

I like a little character wear myself!


----------



## BULLSTONE (Feb 10, 2009)

CMSHOOT-which KG Kote did you use ?how ? and what does it look like-thanks Bullstone


----------



## ScottD (Feb 10, 2009)

cmshoot is right on.  Heat the metal before applying and then do several applications.

I think on touch ups it looks great - its never gonna look like a new gun - but will look much better.


----------



## cmshoot (Feb 10, 2009)

I had my S&W 442 done in a dark gray KG Gun Kote, I believe the actual name of the color was Executive Gray, or somesuch.

I have an account with KG Coatings and have them do my stuff for me.

Here's a pic of my 442:  http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w147/cmshoot/SW442b.jpg

Here's some pics of a fancy SIG P226 that they did for me: 

http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w147/cmshoot/DSC01682.jpg

http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w147/cmshoot/DSC01684.jpg

http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w147/cmshoot/DSC01683.jpg


----------



## BULLSTONE (Feb 10, 2009)

CMSHOOT-Thanks for the information , I still would like to try the 
Oxpho Blue what wouuld you do to blue and restore the aluminum
frame, also roughly what does a kg job cost.-thanks bullstone


----------



## cmshoot (Feb 10, 2009)

If you have KG do it, it'll run ya in the neighborhood of $150 or so.


----------



## Outsydlooknin75 (Feb 10, 2009)

Curt Williams

Paradox Tactical Coatings, LLC.
66 Spruce Street - P.O. Box 717
Mineral Bluff, GA 30559
706.633.8609 

Give Curt a call and ask him what he would charge to do a refinish job he does excellent work.


----------

